# Treatment for Hashis?



## javynliz (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi. I don't have a diagnosis for Hashis but strongly suspect it. What is the treatment for it? Any different from hypo?


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Generally the same treatment.


----------



## javynliz (Aug 27, 2012)

Ok. Thanks. Is the only real accurate way to diagnose a FNA?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

javynliz said:


> Ok. Thanks. Is the only real accurate way to diagnose a FNA?


That is what I understand. If the pathologist identifies Hurthle Cells indigenous to Hashimoto's, then it is a given.

Here is info.

Histologic diagnosis of Hashimoto's
http://emedicine.medscape.com/article/120937-diagnosis

Hashimoto's Hurthle cells
http://www.pathconsultddx.com/pathCon/diagnosis?pii=S1559-8675(06)71549-2

Cancer Hurthle Cells
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/Chapter21/ch01s12.html


----------

